# MoP Itemdatenbank?



## murdock789 (2. Oktober 2012)

hiho, vor einiger zeit gab es mal eine MoP item datenbank wo man ALLE items aus MoP nach itemlevel aufgelistet hatte ohne suche auf einer einzigen seite.

wo finde ich das? 

bei klickauf MoP Datenbank kommt nur "Neue Gegenstände in der Mists of Pandaria Beta" aber keite items...


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (2. Oktober 2012)

wenn buffed nincht funktionert, wowhead


----------



## murdock789 (2. Oktober 2012)

und wo dort?

ic will halt keine einzelnen sondern eine auflistung ALLER MoP items..


----------



## Dagonzo (2. Oktober 2012)

Logisch das keine Items angezeigt werden, wenn du auf der Seite nichts auswählst.
In der normalen Datenbank (nicht beta) wird nämlich auch nichts angezeigt.


----------



## kaepteniglo (2. Oktober 2012)

Komisch, wenn ich auf wowdata.buffed.de auf Gegenstandssuche gehe und auf suchen klicke, bekomme ich mind. 3000 Items angezeigt.


----------



## Dagonzo (2. Oktober 2012)

Naja er wird wahrscheinlich einfach von der Startseite von Buffed aus, auf *WoW* geklickt haben und dann *Mists of Pandaria Datenbank* ausgewählt haben. Dann steht halt erst mal nichts da.^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (2. Oktober 2012)

Selbst da bekommt man mit 2 Klicks die Items angezeigt


----------



## Dagonzo (2. Oktober 2012)

Aber manche sehen den Wald vor lauter Bäume einfach nicht.^^


----------



## inferrno (5. Oktober 2012)

Wann werden denn dort die Instanzen aktualisert? Es werden zwar nach Itemsuche die Items angezeigt, jedoch nicht woher man diese erhält.


----------



## kaepteniglo (5. Oktober 2012)

Dann verschieb ich das mal in den Meinung- & Anregungsbereich


----------

